# Fergie Likes MAC



## juxt123 (Oct 22, 2007)

http://music.aol.com/popeater/2007/1...-fergie-clumsy


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

who doesnt?!?


----------

